# Please help with 02 3.5 Pre Cat



## JaysAltima (May 26, 2011)

My 02 Altima 3.5 pre cat is bad and I can't find any place that will sell to californians. I was thinking about replacing it with a after market header and my question is which one should I get and will it pass emission test in california? Please anyone someone please help. Much appreciated for your time.


----------

